# What Would You Do With 5 Months to Prepare for Seminary?



## Reformed Baptist (Jul 22, 2010)

This question is mainly for those who have completed seminary, but all can chime in. If you had 5 months to prepare before beginning your seminary study...what would you do?


----------



## westminken (Jul 22, 2010)

If you are married, pray with your wife to make sure this is the what the Lord is calling you to do. Pray with your elders for guidance also. 

Make sure your living arrangements are set and get a job lined up. Pull your share of the financial responsibilities. Don't forget your wife, she will be your daily support. Always include her in your studies. Share what you learn with her. 

These are just some things that I have learned through my studies.


----------



## T.A.G. (Jul 22, 2010)

did a 4 yr (though finished in 3) yr ba in biblical studies at Criswell which was about a 130 hr degree with about 80 of those credits being in biblical studies.
I would let the wife pick some courses she has interest in and let her sit in on them through out your degree
teach her what you learn, make sure you are continuing to disciple her and that her spiritual needs are kept first

if you dont have a wife then ignore what I just stated lol

Regardless, evangelize on a weekly basis, going out into the community or colleges and sharing the gospel
Make sure you are devoting yourself to Him and that your devotional and prayer life is where it should be at and stable

Your life is about to get hectic, you will have great down times and great spiritual high times, thus make sure you spiritual life is at a high priority and stable!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 22, 2010)

-Start Greek if you haven't. If you have, start Hebrew. 
-Read some novels that you have planned on getting to (you won't have time). 
-Read and Reread the Westminster Standards so that you have a sure footing as you begin. 
-Memorize as much Scripture as you can: read HUGE portions of the Word of God. 

Just a few helpful hints from Heloise.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd spend time lavishing attention on my family while trying to prepare them for the road ahead.


----------



## Curt (Jul 22, 2010)

All of the above - and sleep a lot.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 22, 2010)

I would take beginning Greek or Hebrew courses, and make sure the credit is transferable. If that's not an option, I would teach myself using a grammar book. (That's the route I took, actually.)


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Jul 22, 2010)

Good words. I am married, and have been for nearly 14 years. We have gone through schooling before, but this will be distance education. We have prayed together, agreed, and consulted leadership and counsel on the matter. The counsel of two elders was family related, and they did not know one another...so the comments here related to family are crucial. 

I also think heavy Bible study is very important. I am spending much time in reading the Scriptures, prayers, and some Christian reading. (J.A. Wylie, History of Protestantism, Edersheim, Biblical History, and Pink, Interpretation of the Scirptures). I am mainly seeking to delight myself in the Lord and serve my family.


----------



## T.A.G. (Jul 22, 2010)

Amazon.com: The Meaning of the Pentateuch: Revelation, Composition and Interpretation (9780830838677): John H. Sailhamer: Books

this would be a good start as well 

No really, it seems like you are def on the right track!


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 22, 2010)

Eliminate as much debt as possible. If not in debt, build up a war chest. Learn to live simple. 

Make sure you have a spiritual support group/partner besides your wife. Prepare yourself for naysayers that will try to get you to quit.

I make these statements from working with a dear friend who went through seminary.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 22, 2010)

Reformed Baptist said:


> We have gone through schooling before, but this will be distance education.


 
Where will you be getting your degree?


----------



## EricP (Jul 23, 2010)

If not an entire grammar, I'd at least recommend getting very familiar with Greek and Hebrew alphabets--helps the start of term willies. Get REALLY grounded in the Word and have your "quiet time" equivalent well entrenched--shear busy-ness and Satan will try hard to pull you away from your spiritual anchors; we all need time to devote ourselves to the Lord, and sadly that's one thing that vanishes quickly in seminary (learning *about* God in classes isn't the same as meeting *with* him on your knees!). And before term starts, YOU plan a small vacation (even an evening out, or a weekend) with your wife for sometime in the middle of the semester, and if possible leave the studies behind for a day--she'll need to know you're thinking of her and that "away" time means that much to you. And stand by to be amazed that God can work in our lives *despite* seminary!! Have fun!


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Jul 23, 2010)

Ivan said:


> Reformed Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > We have gone through schooling before, but this will be distance education.
> ...


 
Hey Pastor Ivan,

If the Lord is willing, I am planning on Whitefield Theological Seminary.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 23, 2010)

Reformed Baptist said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Reformed Baptist said:
> ...


 
Good school, In my humble opinion.


----------



## larryjf (Jul 23, 2010)

Ivan said:


> Reformed Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Ivan said:
> ...


----------

